# Cannot copy and paste text in Outlook Express



## grafx77 (Nov 19, 2003)

Im not really sure what happened, but I seem to have lost the feature to copy and paste text (or even highlight text) when I am typing an email or replying. No matter what I do, I cannot highlight any text at all. This works for other programs of mine, but has stopped for outlook express. Seems like the only option I can do now is right click on the letter and choose select all. I always had the ability to type within reply emails and copy and paste text until I downloaded Windows SP2 patch.

Does anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Odd problem...I could only find a couple of causes:
1) Virus (msblaster / netsky)

2) Might be because your cache is full. In IE->Tools->Internet Options.
General Tab. Click Delete Files button and then also delete offline content.

If those fail you might try repairing IE:

318378 - How to Reinstall or Repair IE OE 
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=318378

sekirt


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

Dont know how to fix it but given that theres another post from today with the same problem after downloading SP2 I would say its definitely an SP2 issue.
Like sekirt says, could try reinstalling IE, or could try removing SP2 (from add-remove programs) and then reinstall in a few months, hopefully by then ms would have sorted out these bugs.
Or you could try contacting MS through their website, wouldnt normally advie it but they seem to be very quick to help on Sp2 issues


----------



## grafx77 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah....I think its definately a SP2 issue. There are no viruses or adware on my cpu. I have already checked. I will contact Microsoft and at least make them aware of the situation. :up:


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

What about item #2 in my previous post?

Can you still copy/paste using CTRL C and CTRL V?

SP2 is a security update and does change settings. Although I couldn't find anything on this issue, try checking these areas:
1) IE->Tools->Internet Options. Security Tab.
Highlight Internet and click the default button.
Click custom level and make sure Drag and drop or copy and paste files is enabled. (I know, it does say *files* - but it might apply). I believe it should be enabled when clicking the default button. Also, it should say medium where it says to reset custom settings.

2)OE->Tools->Options. Security Tab.
Make sure Internet zone is checked and not restricted sites zone.

sekirt


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Came across this cure....see if it helps you:

OUTLOOK EXPRESS 6.00.2900.2180 & XP SP2 
Okay.. Earlier, I decided to "un-check" the * Automatically download message in preview pane.. On the "Tools/Options/Read to Read".. I shut dow n the computer. When I turned it back on.. There has been a change! I now have the option for "Download Images and other external content in HTML e-mail".. I can finally choose to view the pictures or not.. I can also *copy and paste* the email content from both reply and forward..

sekirt


----------

